# Simatic S5 und S7 Teile zu Verkaufen



## thewho (27 Mai 2006)

Zentralbaugruppe CPU 317-2 DP 6ES7 317-2AJ10-0AB0
E-Stand:01
FW-Stand: V2.1.1
Original Katalogpreis: 2800€
Kaufpreis: 1100€
Lagerware, Neu mit Originalverpackung aber gebrochenem Siegel

Digital Output
6ES5-456-7LA11
16x115/230V  1A
4 Stück
Lagerware, unbenutzt und Originalverpackt
Kaufpreis Stück: 30€

Digital Output
6ES5-451-7LA11
32x24V  0.5A
3 Stück
Lagerware, unbenutzt und Originalverpackt
Kaufpreis Stück: 30€

Digital Input Modul
6ES5-436-7LA11
16x230V 
4 Stück
Lagerware, unbenutzt und Originalverpackt
Kaufpreis Stück: 30€

Interface Module
6ES5-314-3UA11
1 Stück
Lagerware, unbenutzt und Originalverpackt

6ES7972-0AA01-0XA0
Simatic DP RS485 Repeater
Neu/Originalverpackt
Original Katalogpreis: 275€
Kaufpreis: 110€

6GK1500-0AA10
Simatic Net Busterminal 12M
Neu/Originalverpackt
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 89€
2 Stück vorhanden
Kaufpreis Stück: 35€
Gesamt: 60€


6GK1502-3CB10
Simatic Net Profibus OLM G12
Neu/Originalverpackt
Original Katalogpreis: 608€
Kaufpreis: 200

6XV1850-0BH50
Simatic Net ITP Standard Cable für Industrial Ethernet
Länge 5m
Neu/Originalverpackt
2 Stück vorhanden
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 69€
Kaufpreis Stück: 15€
Gesamt: 30€

6XV1850-2LH20
Simatic Net Industrial Ethernet TP Cord
Länge 2M
Neu/Originalverpackt
2 Stück vorhanden
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 36€
Kaufpreis Stück: 10€
Gesamt: 20€

6XV1830-1CH30
Simatic Net Steckleitung 830-1T für Profibus
Länge 3m
Neu/Originalverpackt
3 Stück vorhanden
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 54€
Kaufpreis Stück: 15€
Gesamt: 40€


6AV3688-3ED13-0AX0
Push Button Panel PP17II 32 Kurzhubtasten
Gebraucht
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 1600€
Kaufpreis: 200€


6ES7923-0CD0-0AA0
Simatic S7 Flachrundkabel mit 14 Adern
Länge 30m
Neu/Originalverpackt
Original Katalogpreis: 84€
-Kaufpreis: 30€

6ES7-153-1AA03-0XB0
Simatic DP ET200M
Neu/Originalverpackt
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 236€
Kaufpreis: 110

6ES7-323-1BL00-0AA0
DI16/DO16
Neu/Originalverpackt
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 372€
Kaufpreis: 130

6ES7-331-7KF02-0AB0
Analogeingabe
Original Katalogpreis Stück: 551€
Kaufpreis: 140


OP17
Defekt: Tastenfeld Funktioniert Teilweise nicht. Display in Ordnung
Kaufpreis: 20€

CP343-5
Defekt: Power und Stop LED leuchtet, läst sich aber über Profibusschnittstelle nicht ansprechen
Kaufpreis: 20€

Bei Interesse bitte Mailen.

thewho@abacho.de


Hinweis: ich weise hiermit auf das geltende EU-Recht hin: Als Privatperson kann ich keine Gewährleistung auf die angebotenen Artikel geben. Alle Baugruppen sind vom Umtausch und Garantie/Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen. Rechnungen oder sonstiges werden nicht ausgestellt.


----------



## edison (17 Juni 2006)

Das OP 17 hätt ich gerne, hab Dir schon ne Mail geschickt - leider keine Antwort


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 Juni 2006)

thewho schrieb:
			
		

> [Hinweis: ich weise hiermit auf das geltende EU-Recht hin: Als Privatperson kann ich keine Gewährleistung auf die angebotenen Artikel geben. Alle Baugruppen sind vom Umtausch und Garantie/Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen. Rechnungen oder sonstiges werden nicht ausgestellt. [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]




Das nichtausstellen von rRchnungen hat abre nix mit geltendem EU - recht zu tun!

Es könnte sich ja um Hehlerware handeln ?


----------

